# New SLEEP OF DEATH BUG fix for CM7 that works for some



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Not sure if this is posted somewhere but this not only makes sense it works. Been running for over 24 hours, no sleep issues,etc. All credit where its due. I am just posting. This is from pre central boards.

http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8064-Wifi-*UPDATED-WITH-FIXES*&p=172055&viewfull=1#post172055



ncinerate said:


> Just wanted to make a quick note here about an important fix. The only showstopper bug I've run into on the touchpad running android is the "sleep of death". Basically, the pad goes to sleep and refuses to wake up, requiring a hard reboot (holding home/power for a long time etc).
> 
> The problem seems to stem from cpu scaling. It appears this alpha build is having trouble kicking itself in the pants when it scales down to 192mhz during sleep. Picking up cpu master from the app catalog lets you kick up the minimum scaling speed a few hundred megahertz. Putting it at 384 minimum seems to solve the issue.
> 
> It's not perfect obviously, since it'll drain a hair more power running at 384mhz, but it gets me past the only real showstopper bug I've encountered in android thus-far.


Above is the post, all credit where its due. This is from the Pre Central boards.


----------



## mrandyp (Oct 15, 2011)

You can edit title by first clicking edit post then click go advanced


----------



## Redflea (Jun 7, 2011)

"mortymouse said:


> Not sure if this is posted somewhere but this not only makes sense it works. Been running for over 24 hours, no sleep issues,etc. All credit where its due. I am just posting. This is from pre central boards.
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com/showthread.php?8064-Wifi-*UPDATED-WITH-FIXES*&p=172055&viewfull=1#post172055
> 
> ...


This has been posted here multiple times already, but it doesn't hurt to publicize...I've been using this CPU setting and things have been SOD free lately....

But I don't think we can call this a fix yet, as one user had reported a SOD while using this setting, it may only minimize it. We'll get a real fix, hopefully, from the CM team in the near future.


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

Roger that


----------



## Colchiro (Aug 26, 2011)

I've only had one SOD since implementing this fix last night.


----------



## neowiz73 (Aug 1, 2011)

Tends to happen when it's left idle for over 3hrs. Which I only use it at home so I just shut it off when I'm not using it. It takes very little time to boot anyway.
But this works well for when I'm home all day and I use it on and off a lot.

sent from my HP Touchpad running CM7


----------



## Zaphod-Beeblebrox (Jun 21, 2011)

to add to this fix, i used setcpu to make my screen off profile as indicated. left other profiles alone.


----------



## Liner81 (Sep 14, 2011)

Ever since I started putting the pad to sleep using the sleep command button in the notification pane I've had no SOD problems. No messing with the CPU speeds.

(Button added under settings / cyanogenmod settings / interface / notification power widget)

I've also never had wifi problems, noticed I'm on channel 1, wifi sleep set to never since install.


----------



## 2-loc (Sep 7, 2011)

I've tried this fix when it was mentioned in another thread. It seems to have fixed sound crapping out/speaker popping when the screen goes dim/off also, anyone notice this also?


----------



## easyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

is there a setting or app where if I press the volume button that will wake the TP up? I don't want to wear out the power and the middle button.


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

This just happened to me a 10 minutes ago. I just went out of my room to eat. When i get back my HP Touchpad won't turn on from sleep. I even left it charging. I had to press and hold both power and home button to boot up... Got scared for a minutes... whew!


----------



## 2-loc (Sep 7, 2011)

easyguy said:


> is there a setting or app where if I press the volume button that will wake the TP up? I don't want to wear out the power and the middle button.


Settings> CyanogenMod settings> Input settings> volume rocker wake


----------



## easyguy (Oct 5, 2011)

2-loc said:


> Settings> CyanogenMod settings> Input settings> volume rocker wake


damn! the CM have thought of everything. thanks man.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

unfortunately i've had more SODs with this workaround. i have setcpu set the min speed to 384mhz and max at 1.5ghz and it SOD'd on me several times already. before the workaround i rarely get SODs


----------



## hyperfire21 (Aug 24, 2011)

you should change the max back to 1.2ghz and see if it works better for you.


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

mputtr said:


> unfortunately i've had more SODs with this workaround. i have setcpu set the min speed to 384mhz and max at 1.5ghz and it SOD'd on me several times already. before the workaround i rarely get SODs


 Can you tell me how to set this thing? Im such a noob and have no idea how to set to minimum 384mhz. Thanks in advance!


----------



## bridges86406 (Oct 16, 2011)

This has not worked, i have had it running like this since yesterday and I've had 5 SOD's I wish it did work. I installed SetCPU as one of the first programs I got after using ACME.


----------



## mputtr (Aug 1, 2011)

hyperfire21 said:


> you should change the max back to 1.2ghz and see if it works better for you.


I pulled the clock speed back to 1.2ghz and uninstalled setcpu. i'll report back later.
Also, what governor is everyone using? I have mine set to ondemand. I wonder if ondemandtcl would be better though, but haven't tried.



Rhenzhen said:


> Can you tell me how to set this thing? Im such a noob and have no idea how to set to minimum 384mhz. Thanks in advance!


do it via CM settings in the development section under cpu
or 
use setcpu


----------



## trev420 (Sep 7, 2011)

2-loc said:


> I've tried this fix when it was mentioned in another thread. It seems to have fixed sound crapping out/speaker popping when the screen goes dim/off also, anyone notice this also?


omg dude ur right.


----------



## jeff0519 (Oct 15, 2011)

sorry , can I only set speaker volume weak up bottom? And no set CPU min 387mhz, if I want to fix the sleep death problem.


----------



## jmandawg (Oct 15, 2011)

No go for me.


----------



## netuser (Oct 14, 2011)

"mputtr said:


> do it via CM settings in the development section under cpu
> or
> use setcpu


I don't see any value to select in CPU minimum or Max setting of CM. How you do it?


----------



## Moon2 (Aug 24, 2011)

netuser said:


> I don't see any value to select in CPU minimum or Max setting of CM. How you do it?


Settings > Cyanogenmod Settings > Performance > CPU Settings


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

I don't have SOD problems at all. I haven't done anything other than the standard install on a patched, overclocked TP.
The only WI-FI issues I've had are it doesn't turn on after sleep so I added a widget to my homescreen and toggle wireless on and off before using.
I wonder if it's related to wifi. Are people having this problem also experiencing flaky wifi?
Mine is solid once connected.

Hopefully with all these new users the developers will be able to narrow this down.


----------



## knucklesandwich (Oct 16, 2011)

I have been having this issue every time the TP sleeps.
I have just made the update to CPU min and keeping my hopes up...


----------



## Rhenzhen (Oct 15, 2011)

Moon2 said:


> Settings > Cyanogenmod Settings > Performance > CPU Settings


 I went to this location and there was no option to change it. When i click Min CPU frequency. It keep popping up the Min CPU frequency, then at the bottom cancel button only...


----------



## zrzhu (Aug 23, 2011)

Rhenzhen said:


> I went to this location and there was no option to change it. When i click Min CPU frequency. It keep popping up the Min CPU frequency, then at the bottom cancel button only...


It's the same to me!


----------



## lantech (Oct 15, 2011)

Yep, same here. I thought it was an alpha thing/not implemented yet. But some people have options there?


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

Just wanted to let you all know, I did what's recommended in the OP, and I'm still getting the SOD. No change whatsoever. thanks anyway though.


----------



## TheRealBeesley (Jun 10, 2011)

"zrzhu said:


> It's the same to me!


so download Setcpu. Its free on xda or $2 on the market. buy it from the market and support the developer.


----------



## eric90066 (Oct 13, 2011)

I also followed op's instructions and yet the problem still exists.


----------



## bgroins (Aug 22, 2011)

eric90066 said:


> I also followed op's instructions and yet the problem still exists.


Confirmed. This is not a valid workaround for everyone.


----------



## lafester (Aug 27, 2011)

Sorry wrong issue.


----------



## jstafford1 (Aug 26, 2011)

FWIW my min has been set at 594 since install and 0 SOD's. If 385 doesn't work try a little higher. Battery life can't get much worse.

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## johnvan (Oct 15, 2011)

Is there anybody else not having problems with this? Reading these forums it would seem that almost everybody has this problem. I don't,and I haven't.made any changes.
I'd love to help but it's just been dumb luck.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

Maybe it is time to change the title of this thread?


----------



## igotgame (Oct 14, 2011)

Using setcpu I have my min set to 432 and haven't had any SOD in the last day or so.

Another thing in setcpu, you can set profiles to what the CPU speed should be when he screen is off, its charging, etc..this can also help with the battery.


----------



## sandman (Oct 9, 2011)

I just got my first sod for the day. CPU set to 432. My battery level was at 37. Not that low but could it be related? Anybody with CPU set to 432 had a sod with a high battery charge?


----------



## mortymouse (Aug 24, 2011)

I was able to keep TP running for 12-13 hours with the display on a LOT. Not a single SOD for me, and I was trying to make it sleep over and over and also trying to run the battery down to see how long it could make it.


----------

